#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Karma Guen 2009 - Kalachakra Initiation, Phowa course, H.H. 17th Gyalwa Karmapa Thaye

## Novozhilov Sergey

Karma Guen 2009 - Kalachakra Initiation, Phowa course, 
Teachings and Initiation by H.H. 17th Gyalwa Karmapa Thaye Dorje

http://karmaguen.org/regular_courses_phowa_en.html

Sunday 24th of May 2009
 Budda of Long Life Initiation by the 4th Jamgol Kontrul Rinpoche
 Location: Benalmadena Stupa

Wednesday 27th to Thursday 28th of May 2009
 Kalachakra Initiation by the 2nd Beru Kyense Rinpoche
 Location: Karma Guen

Friday 29th of May 2009
 Buddha of Limitless Light Initiation by the 4th Jamgol Kontrul Rinpoche
 Location: Karma Guen

Friday 29th of May to Tuesday 2nd of June 2009
 Phowa course by Lama Ole Nydahl
 Location: Karma Guen

Wednesday 3rd of June 2009
 Gyalwa Gyamso Initiation by H.H. 17th Gyalwa Karmapa Thaye Dorje
 Location: Karma Guen

Thursday 4th to Saturday 6th of June 2009
 Teachings by H.H. 17th Gyalwa Karmapa Thaye Dorje (Shanti Deva Text)
 Location: Karma Guen

Sunday 7th of June 2009
 White Liberatriz Initiation by H.H. 17th Gyalwa Karmapa Thaye Dorje
 Location: Benalmadena Stupa
 :Smilie:

----------

Keiko (29.01.2009), PampKin Head (24.01.2009)

----------


## Штелп

> Karma Guen 2009 - Kalachakra Initiation, Phowa course, 
> Teachings and Initiation by H.H. 17th Gyalwa Karmapa Thaye Dorje
> 
> http://karmaguen.org/regular_courses_phowa_en.html
> 
> Sunday 24th of May 2009
>  Budda of Long Life Initiation by the 4th Jamgol Kontrul Rinpoche
>  Location: Benalmadena Stupa
> 
> ...


Интересно, будет-ли перевод на русский?

----------


## Tenzin Gyurme

хочу поделиться впечатлениями.

 как же там было хорошо!...
 две недели в палатке с видом на горы и рассветы. звезды. такое благословение от ступы и от людей.
 я конечно хватал "счастья" и до этого, но в поле Кармапы всё оказалось еще реальнее.

 правда. совсем не ожидал что он такое умеет делать с умами. набирает силы и начинает проявлять себя.  и я понял что он реально знает что делает.
 особенно его наставления про то чтобы практикующие жили "в гармонии" кое-кого наверное удивили, народ ожидал "крутого тантрического объяснения", а получил как я думаю еще более глубокое. хоть и такое простое. действительно великий боддхисаттва!


и посвящения чувствую принесут всем кто их получил очень долговременную пользу.



 юный Джамгон Конгтрул тоже удивил, такой маленький, а силища и свобода в одном человеке.

 Беру Кхенце и его передача Калачакры как и ожидалась. Сильно! Он крут!

 ну и конечно спасибо Оле Нидалу. Мастеру обучать людей пхове.

----------

PampKin Head (21.02.2010)

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

Фото здесь - http://foto.mail.ru/mail/nov_s/1100?page=5
и здесь - http://foto.mail.ru/mail/nov_s/1302?page=3

----------

